# Live Streaming LAN



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am currently in the process of setting up a web cam at my next LAN, to broadcast live to my LAN website. Since I wont really be able to watch the live stream, I am wondering if some people here would just check up on it, and either PM me or send an email on the status, quality, anything.

I'll use this thread to say when my LANs are, so you can view them. 


Link to Live Stream page.


----------



## Kesava (Feb 9, 2008)

so basically you want ppl to be watching it while its happening to make sure everything is ok? ill do it  when will it be?


----------



## BluePlum (Feb 9, 2008)

Link to your website? and what will you bne recording? you or the game?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 9, 2008)

It February 23rd 12pm to 10pm. 
The web cam will be in the corner of the room, getting most of the room and players. 

I am not looking for people to watch it from start to finish, you can if you want, but I just need some brief updates.


I'll post a link when I get mod verification. 



Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright.

Here is the site,
www.GamersofChicago.com

I have something set up for the live stream, I am going to try to set something else up, for better quality.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Feb 21, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright.
> 
> Here is the site,
> www.GamersofChicago.com
> ...



I'll definately check it out for ya.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks. 

I'll be testing it before I leave it on all day, so.




Thanks.


----------



## Vizy (Feb 21, 2008)

ill help too


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks.

I may set up a gaming server for like COD4 or something, and make it private, and give it to whoever wants to play with us.


----------



## Vizy (Feb 21, 2008)

o man! so lucky, u guys will be gaming while i start n finish my science project!!!!!! h8ya


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 23, 2008)

OK, so I tested the stream out today, and everything seemed fine. The quality is low, but that may change and everything.


Though if all goes as planned, it should work!


----------



## Vizy (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh snap sorry dude, i couldnt watch the stream, i went out shoppin for a b-day present for a baby, and then became sidetracked.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol, its OK.

I had the page open on the computer. 


Everything went well actually. Around 10 people showed up, PC and Xbox's, I'll add the pictures/videos to the site, and post a link later. 


I am going to work on buying more webcams to place around the room for next time.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, the site has been updated, we have user accounts now and stuff. 


We're actually going to offer our registered members a free sub domain for their bio and stuff. 


You dont have to live/attend our LAN's in person to join. One of the other benefits of being a member is, you get the private password to our gaming servers, if their full, or if you want to game with us at a LAN party.


----------



## Campo (Mar 5, 2008)

What games do ya's run?


----------



## BluePlum (Mar 5, 2008)

lol campo ping will be like 300 for you.


----------



## Campo (Mar 5, 2008)

Will that matter? 300 is nothing compared to some of the ping me and my mate have playing a speedway game over the internet. We are up around 500-600 at the LOWEST


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I don't know if it will be laggy or not, so.


But in order to get the member bonuses and stuff, you have to register an account.


Our game list is open, but we tend to play CSS, TF2, BF2/2142, COD4, Halo 2/3, stuff like that.



I am hosting another one April 5th, so I am going to see if I can get multiple web cam support.


----------



## Campo (Mar 5, 2008)

I have cod4 but i suck at it. Maybe i'll join yas?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 5, 2008)

Go for it. 

It'd be great to have a Gaming Community with members from around the world.


----------



## Campo (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah mate maybe


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright, so next Saturday is when the LAN will be hosted, and the stream will be up. 

I will be testing the stream this week to make sure it works. 

But I can still use some feedback, and I will try to check my Email if anything goes wrong, you can use the Contact Us Form submission if wanted.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am adding another web cam. It will be on the other side of the room. 

I am mounting it to a Bawls bottle, and calling it the Bawls Cam.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (May 2, 2008)

Alright, the Cam will be on Saturday May 3rd.

Around 11am Central and till about Midnight, a bit earlier or later.

Feel free to use the Contact Form to tell me about anything.


I have an Auto-Notifier, and we'll have an internet connection, so I'll get it shortly after you send it.


----------



## Respital (May 2, 2008)

Alright i'll be sure to check it out... umm what time is that eastern?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (May 4, 2008)

LAN was a success. 

I am hosting another LAN, June 7th, but this is a BBQ LAN.


Should be fun.


We have a pool deck and everything, pictures will be uploaded soon.


----------

